# Electrical and gas line



## tarpon.fishing2 (Oct 5, 2015)

i am trying to balance out my skiff I have a skimmer skiff with a 25 hp Yamaha 4 stroke so it's a bit heavy at the stern. I want to move my gas tank all the way forward and move my battery to the center console . Don't want to be stupid about it want to do it right so I need to know what gage wire to use what kind of connectors keep it all waterproof. What is the best gas hose to use in a longer distance run 

The gas tank is 6 gallons so any ideas or help would be appreciated. Also wondering when I come off of a plain the water comes up over the transom is there anything else I can do as side form moving things forward and being careful when I come off a plain

Thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Although 4 ga. wire would probably work, 2 ga. would be best. The best way to join the wire is to discard the old wire and attach new wire to the fittings on the motor. I use heavy lugs like shown below. If you want to save a few bucks, there are butt joiners for heavy gauge wire that will work and you could connect additional wire to existing battery cable.
















If your fuel line will run below deck, you need what is designated as A-1 fuel hose. If all above deck you can use B-1 hose. The difference is permeability, with the A-1 being least permeable and least likely to emit fumes. Just get hose in the proper designation in a size to fit the barbs or fittings on your tank and motor.


----------



## tarpon.fishing2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Although 4 ga. wire would probably work, 2 ga. would be best. The best way to join the wire is to discard the old wire and attach new wire to the fittings on the motor. I use heavy lugs like shown below. If you want to save a few bucks, there are butt joiners for heavy gauge wire that will work and you could connect additional wire to existing battery cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree with the 2Ga.

You will need some real-deal crimpers to properly attach the lugs to the cable. I'd recommend spending $30-40 on amazon and buy a set. These work great, and were fairly inexpensive. Buy these: http://www.amazon.com/IWISS-Terminal-Crimping-6-50mm²-Electrician/dp/B017S9EINA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1461934559&sr=8-6&keywords=iwiss+cable+crimper
Its good practice to put some heat shrink tubing over the lug where it joins the cable, too.

Get all your cable, wiring, lugs, weatherproof connectors from www.tinnedmarinwire.com or http://www.genuinedealz.com/marine-wire. They have the best prices, quality connectors, and everything you need. I've found that their heat shrink connectors are WAY better than home depot or auto-zone type connectors.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

As noted, a crimping tool will run about $40, and a really good one can cost three or four times that much. ABYC standards don't allow for any unsupported solder connection EXCEPT for battery lugs."with a length of not less than 1.5 times the diameter of the connector". This means that if you don't have a good crimping tool, you can use solder on the lugs shown in my photos above. If you have a propane torch, soldering lugs is pretty easy. OTOH, if you don't want to spend $ on a tool you may only use once and you don't want to solder, maybe you could find someone who owns a crimping tool who will make up the new cables for you.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd try your local hardware, auto or battery store. They should have crimping tools and doubt they would charge you much. I accidently pulled my wires out of the lug that was attached to my perko. I bought new longer wire and new lugs and took it to a local shop and had them crimp it for me. Didn't cost me a cent for the crimping


----------

